# Buying resale in Hawaii



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 5, 2017)

If we were to purchase a floating resale week at Kaanapali Beach Club , would we have trouble reserving a week since it is advertised and sold as a floating week? It appears that most of Diamond is now operating on points so I am unclear if owning a re-sale week makes sense. We would use this strickly for Hawaii as we own 2 weeks already with Hyatt that we can use for trading.


----------



## youppi (Aug 6, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> If we were to purchase a floating resale week at Kaanapali Beach Club , would we have trouble reserving a week since it is advertised and sold as a floating week? It appears that most of Diamond is now operating on points so I am unclear if owning a re-sale week makes sense. We would use this strickly for Hawaii as we own 2 weeks already with Hyatt that we can use for trading.


I don't know. The only thing I know is the Hawaii Collection (points) owns 55% of KBC in 2016.


----------



## Almond123 (Aug 7, 2017)

I own a floating week there and had no problem this year getting the week I wanted and actually changed my week from August to September and they were fine with the change and the week I wanted.  We are going there next month. I purchased my week resale last year.  

I have a ocean front unit and look forward to going there next month.  It will be our first time there and this is the first Diamond week that I own.  I keep reading how bad Diamond is and how much people want to get rid of their unit and hopefully they are not as bad as I keep reading.  

I am also trying to get in their exchange program but it tells me that I am not eligible, but as always I will keep trying.  I will let you know next month what kind of week I have when I return.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 7, 2017)

Almond123 said:


> I own a floating week there and had no problem this year getting the week I wanted and actually changed my week from August to September and they were fine with the change and the week I wanted.  We are going there next month. I purchased my week resale last year.
> 
> I have a ocean front unit and look forward to going there next month.  It will be our first time there and this is the first Diamond week that I own.  I keep reading how bad Diamond is and how much people want to get rid of their unit and hopefully they are not as bad as I keep reading.
> 
> I am also trying to get in their exchange program but it tells me that I am not eligible, but as always I will keep trying.  I will let you know next month what kind of week I have when I return.


Thank you. Hope it works out. We stayed there years ago and enjoyed it and the MFs are more reasonable than many in Maui.


----------



## Almond123 (Aug 7, 2017)

I thought the MFs were ok as well but I keep reading that they are raising all their fees and the increases are way more than they should be. I have only owned a year so I guess next year I will know if the. prices go way up or not.  I am hoping now.  I also enjoy going to Hawaii and keep reading about the flights going down next year with /southwest going there so I am hoping that is true too.  Good luck.


----------

